# Critique my Deadlift-Please (video ofcourse)



## viktor89 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hello guys! 

It's me again- with Deadlift questions - 

240 lbs 5 reps warm-up 


https://youtu.be/t3Dj6bmIdN8






305 lbs PR 4 reps 



https://youtu.be/2lh6Njz99BU







After this was done- I did 5 x 10 200lb Deadlift and then good morning and that's it. I usually do Half DL as well but today I felt tired.


Just OHP and ROWs left and I'm done -promise lol

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## viktor89 (Dec 16, 2015)

This was warm up -this video was suppose to be before 








Just realized this is how videos were supposed to be added lol


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 16, 2015)

Not bad. Some of those are pretty good. Maybe pinch the glutes more when upright and keep back straight.


----------



## snake (Dec 16, 2015)

Your going to hate me but slow it down. You also need to lock your hips. Obviously it's not much weight for you so try this with the same weight; get your ass down a little more, drive drive the floor away like a leg press, pause at the top, put the weight down and reload for the next one.


----------



## viktor89 (Dec 16, 2015)

snake said:


> Your going to hate me but slow it down. You also need to lock your hips. Obviously it's not much weight for you so try this with the same weight; get your ass down a little more, drive drive the floor away like a leg press, pause at the top, put the weight down and reload for the next one.



lol no hate bro- I'm learning. 305lb was my first time lifting that amount. It was my PR .  Bro you suggest slowing down in all my exercises-I'd like to know why? Problem is I learned all lifting via youtube and they all talk about

speed and explosiveness. Elliot, Bradley, Omar, Candido- all these guys. 

I can bring my ass down a bit more- I started keeping it up because after deadlift day - I'd always feel very sore in legs and back would feel normal -so I thought maybe I was putting too much unnecessary pressure on legs considering

it's my DL day. 


I think another reason why I speed through is cuz I thought that these big three lifts are suppose to be fast and explosive? and when we get into bodybuilding that's where we slow down? 

lol when I actually start bodybuilding routine -i'd even have to re-learn breathing.


----------



## IronCore (Dec 16, 2015)

it isnt that bad... but I will just reiterate what has been said... slow down and lock it out on the top... Drop your ass and drive your feet through the floor. you aret really suing too much back... but your on the line there. all in all... keep it up! You may want to get Pillar to take a look... he is like a brofesssor of all things powerlifting...


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice gym


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 16, 2015)

I reset between reps, I hate touch and go, it feels like cheating to me. But, to each his own. Also you were looking at the floor, keep your head up, and point your feet out a little bit, it activates your glutes before you start.


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 16, 2015)

Yea more glutes like the fellas said, your low back will thank you for it.. And don't be like my avi(drake) lol keep the back straight


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 16, 2015)

Just drop the butt lower. Doesn't matter what is sore the next day. It's a total body thing.


----------



## snake (Dec 17, 2015)

viktor89 said:


> lol no hate bro- I'm learning. 305lb was my first time lifting that amount. It was my PR .  Bro you suggest slowing down in all my exercises-I'd like to know why? Problem is I learned all lifting via youtube and they all talk about
> 
> speed and explosiveness. Elliot, Bradley, Omar, Candido- all these guys.
> 
> ...



You're going to get conflicting opinions on BBing and PLing, speed and control. All I can tell you is what I know personally. I'm not Elliot, Bradley, Omar, Candido- all these guys. I'm me and there's no better person to speak on the topic of me then me. That comes from years of studying me. Get the idea? Spend more time learning about your body and less about someone else's and you'll go far. Listen to everyone, I don't care if they squat 200 lbs more then you or 200 lbs less. Take what they offer, try it and if it doesn't work for you, pitch it.

On your speed; speed to me is over rated. (someone's going to jump on me for that statement ) but it may have its place. There's a difference between speed and what I think you need to be working on and that's a Controlled Speed.


----------



## viktor89 (Dec 17, 2015)

snake said:


> You're going to get conflicting opinions on BBing and PLing, speed and control. All I can tell you is what I know personally. I'm not Elliot, Bradley, Omar, Candido- all these guys. I'm me and there's no better person to speak on the topic of me then me. That comes from years of studying me. Get the idea? Spend more time learning about your body and less about someone else's and you'll go far. Listen to everyone, I don't care if they squat 200 lbs more then you or 200 lbs less. Take what they offer, try it and if it doesn't work for you, pitch it.
> 
> On your speed; speed to me is over rated. (someone's going to jump on me for that statement ) but it may have its place. There's a difference between speed and what I think you need to be working on and that's a Controlled Speed.



How do I slow down though? if in between my motion is slow down , wouldn't that stress my back unnecessarily ? or do you simply mean that I should take a second and rest and then bring the weight back up? instead of touching the ground and back up?


----------



## viktor89 (Dec 17, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> I reset between reps, I hate touch and go, it feels like cheating to me. But, to each his own. Also you were looking at the floor, keep your head up, and point your feet out a little bit, it activates your glutes before you start.



how many reps and sets do you do? 

So you are saying like every rep i stop, wait a second and then go back up again?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 17, 2015)

You need to attack the bah!


----------

